# "Lost"



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

people here are obsessed with it... everybody talks about it all the time.. the cast is always being interviewed and stuff... i was just wondering if anybody else watches it?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2006)

ohh now that is a show that has to be seen,me and my two boys sat down every thursday night at 8:30pm to watch it,i just hated it when it finished just before christmas,but now it has finally returned,the first episode started last thursday and we finally got to see what was down the hatch,i just hate it when it starts to get exciting and then it is finished,an hour is not enough.

come on thursday,whoo hoo.



where are you guys up to on that episode?,probably way ahead of us aussies hmmm...lol



cheryl...


----------



## KatyG (Feb 5, 2006)

yep. I absolutely love lost and me and my friends are obsessed with it. It is really unique and interesting. Everyone can't wait to see the next bit. But we want answers!! It just seems to be getting more confusing!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2006)

It totally has me hooked. The first series recently ended here, and the second one is on sometime in the spring (I hate being behind :X)

I also hope that things get answered properly. I was really disappointed with the ending of the X - files and Angel - they just seemed to fizzle out. I also think Sawyer is particularly cute 

Jan


----------



## juicyjuicee (Feb 5, 2006)

When it first came out i watched it all the time, but now it doesn't interest me. My mom and dad love it though.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Feb 5, 2006)

I can not keep up when show have rerun and new episode anymore, so I start to loose interest.

Ed


----------



## hummer (Feb 5, 2006)

Count me in on the "Lost" addiction :wave2 , I have not missed a single episode:happydance. And I have introduced my mother to the addiction and she is hooked also! I love the way it really makes you want/need to see the next week's episode.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 5, 2006)

We're obsessed with LOST here too. The show is awesome, and trying tofigure out whats going to happenis fun 
And then its completely opposite what you think it is. 

The writers are amazing.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh no! Not Lost! 

My parents love it! 

But I hate it so much. I hate the way it keeps flashing back. And plus when would you ever see a Polar Bear in the jungle??!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> And plus when would you ever see a Polar Bear in the jungle??!!


thats just it...you never know what will happen..the polar bear came because walt was reading a comic book w/ polar bears, and whatever he sees usually happens...the flashbacks are so you know more about the people


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> come on thursday,whoo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am also hooked on it!!! ok maybe more obsessed! i cant wait til thursdays! i hated it when it stopped over christmas.. ok heres where we are in the episodes, but i dont want to ruin it for anybody who hasnt seen season two...




(highlight it)
spoiler: 

[shadow=black]this thursday is when sun gets captured..it just showed her being drug into the jungle with a bag over her head in the previews. last episode we saw was charlie taking aron and burning part of the jungle down.[/shadow]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> It totally has me hooked. The first series recently ended here, and the second one is on sometime in the spring (I hate being behind :X)
> 
> I also hope that things get answered properly. I was really disappointed with the ending of the X - files and Angel - they just seemed to fizzle out. I also think Sawyer is particularly cute
> 
> Jan


omg! i dont think i could stand being a whole season behind! well actually we're only half way through the second..


----------



## Greta (Feb 6, 2006)

Lost? Huh? what's that? as far as TV goes, I'm totally _ lost _. HaHa!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

I've not watched it yet. Although my friend keepstellingme to. He says its amazing.

Vickie


----------



## KatyG (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I got a new gerbil today and was thinking of giving him a lost name.What do you think of calling him Sawyer?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> Hey I got a new gerbil today and was thinking of giving him a lost name.What do you think of calling him Sawyer?


 Is he hunky and cute ! Yeah, I like it 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> Hey I got a new gerbil today and was thinking of giving him a lost name.What do you think of calling him Sawyer?


i love the name sawyer! i was thinking that would be a good name for a male bun! but i like it for the gerbil to! sawyer is awesome!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *cheryl13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > come on thursday,whoo hoo.
> ...


i dont know why i said it comes on on thursdays here! it doesnt..it comes on on wednesdays.. thats tonight!!!! HURRAY!!! tonights looks good, sorry ya'll have to wait til thursday. he he:brat:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> I've not watched it yet. Although my friend keepstellingme to. He says its amazing.
> 
> Vickie


it is amazing...but once you like it, your addicted! but, you wont understand it unless you start from the very beginning...i tried jumping in in the middle of the season and didnt know what was going on..i just went and rented the whole first season and then i understood it all.. i would have to say its my favorite show right now


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

i think we find out why they have to push the button tonight


----------



## hummer (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, if you find out why they need to push the numbers all the time, come on here and let us know!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

*hummer wrote: *


> Well, if you find out why they need to push the numbers all the time, come on here and let us know!:jumpforjoy:


 yeah we're supposed to find out tonight..they let the timer thing (whatever you call it) go to zero to see what happens...scary!

also sayid leads jack to a man in the jungle he found tonight....but..what episode are yalll on? 

ill tell ya'll, but i dont want to ruin it for everybody:shhhh

i cant wait til 9!:banghead


----------



## cheryl (Feb 15, 2006)

what button????????????????????????????is something exciting gonna happen??????

we are up to the part where the lost people come face to face with ............the others.



lost is a show that you just gotta watch,just to see what happens next.

i never did watch it from the beginning,my two boys did though,i would just sit down here and there and just watch a bit and then go of and do something else,i cant remember but when i was watching a bit of it one time,it got me interested and i had to sit there and watch the whole thing and i have not stopped watching it since.

they did show the reruns during the xmas holidays,soooo i actually caught up with everything and there i am watching the reruns and saying "ohhhh so thats what happened,and ohh now i know why,and ohhhhh,ohhhhhh,ohhhhh.

its a show that has me hooked,and these days there are not to many good shows to watch on tv anymore.



cheryl..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

ok it didnt really show what happens...OF COURSE!!!ssd

they got the captive...think hes one of the others...sayid beat him up.. the numbers went to 0 and then they turned red and epyptian pictures or writing whatever started coming up or something...one of the pictures was a bird..every time before the others come and take some of the survivors birds fly over, so i think the others are coming...then locke typed something in the computer...it didnt show what, so im not sure if it was the nubers or some secret code, but it was kinda weird that he made it stop...but the numbers went back up to 108,000 or whatever it is.. darn it i wanted to find out what happens!:growl:

nextepisode is about claire remembering what happens to her when she got caught...she goes into the jungle with kate looking for the place where she was taken to and they find another hatch-like thing with the darma sign on it...exciting!!!:happydance..but sadly next wk is a rerun here:tantrum::foreheadsmack::sad::nonono::tears2::banghead:angryrant:angryrant


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> what button????????????????????????????is something exciting gonna happen??????


well i guess its not really a button...its the keyboard ..lol..every 108 minutes or hours or something like that they have to enter the numbers into the computer in the hatch or something bad will happen..or at least thats what they were told:shock:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> we are up to the part where the lost people come face to face with ............the others.


 spoiler: ?

[shadow=black]oh the one where they catch kate? did you notice when they brougth her out the man said " alex, bring her out"...alex is the french womans daughter who was taken away sixteen yrs ago![/shadow]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 15, 2006)

oh i forgot to say..we also found out why hurley hasnt lost any weight...he has a huge stash of food hes hiding from everyone...sawyer found it but said he wouldnt tell... he has huge containers of ranch dressing, peanut butter and all kinds of stuff in his bag and backpack... also sawyer squished a cute little treefrog with his bare hands because it was making noise and keeping him awake:saddened


----------



## hummer (Feb 16, 2006)

I wish I would have logged before I watched it, then I would not have had to watch through my fingers! This show is just so darn addicting, I want to know where the kids are that were kidnapped, why the "others" are doing this to our LOST people and how the heck all these people are surviving on this island that is big enough for all of them to live but not see each other and not be found by a plane or boat!!!!:tantrum::banghead:rant

Ok, sorry for the long sentence and I am done now...well until next Wed at 9:00!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 16, 2006)

*hummer wrote: *


> Ok, sorry for the long sentence and I am done now...well until next Wed at 9:00!


next wks a rerun here...are ya'll on the same episode we're on?


----------



## hummer (Feb 16, 2006)

This is from the LOST website





*Next Episode:
Wednesday, Feb. 22 at 9/8c*
*"Pilot - Parts I & 2"*
It's a special two-hour broadcast of the pilot that started it all. After Oceanic Flight 815 crash lands, the 48 survivors find themselves on an island of harsh terrain, cruel weather and dark secrets, including a frightful creature that stalks the jungle. Strangers all, even those related by blood, the survivors' pasts - their ethics, religions, politics and attitudes - threaten to jeopardize the group's ability to endure.

So the answer to your question is yes, it is a rerun next week, darn it all!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 16, 2006)

i hate reruns!:angryrant


----------



## chubbers422 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm.. it was in my Brio magazine in the last issue. I haven't watched it. What channel and what time?? Does Dish Network have it?? or is it not on sattelite? lol. And I still don't know what it's about!! haha!


----------



## hummer (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if it is on Dish Network, we have digital cable and it is on the ABC channel Wedsneday at 9:00 pm. If you do want to watch it, next week would be a good start, it is the first two epi's although so much has happened since then. You can Google Lost and the first link will take you to the Official site, then go to RECAPS and start reading.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 17, 2006)

we have direct tv...also comes on wednesdays at 9 on ABC


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 17, 2006)

im going to watch the first season now....HURRAY!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

tomorrow we find out what happened to claire when she was captured by the others..and they find another hatch:shock:


----------



## hummer (Feb 28, 2006)

I hope that there are no reruns for a long time. With LOST and Amazing Race back on (and NCIS), Tuesdays and Wednesdays are good days for tv again!:happydance (now if they would put something good on Fridays and Saturdays!:angryrant)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

unfortunately there are going to be more reruns after this wk...i looked on lost-forums.com and they have lists of the episodes coming up...i think they might show reruns until the end of march:banghead:tantrum::no:


----------



## Just Jack (Feb 28, 2006)

we love Lost. It is simply the best piece of television programming that has ever been made (IMO). 

I'm a member of another message board that has this huge (almost 500 posts) thread discussing almost every single episode of Lost. 

There are so many levels to this show. Many I'm certain that most people don't even get. Like the actual meaning behind the hieroglyphics from when the counter reached zero. The relationship between this show and an older show called Twin Peaks. The hidden meanings behind people's names (using anagrams). It's really mind blowing.


----------



## Just Jack (Feb 28, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> unfortunately there are going to be more reruns after this wk...i looked on lost-forums.com and they have lists of the episodes coming up...i think they might show reruns until the end of march:banghead:tantrum::no:


 suppose to be a new episode this week I believe. that's what they have been previewing all week

I have to mute the TV and look away everytime cause I don't want to know any spoilers.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 1, 2006)

*Just Jack wrote: *


> we love Lost. It is simply the best piece of television programming that has ever been made (IMO).
> 
> I'm a member of another message board that has this huge (almost 500 posts) thread discussing almost every single episode of Lost.
> 
> There are so many levels to this show. Many I'm certain that most people don't even get. Like the actual meaning behind the hieroglyphics from when the counter reached zero. The relationship between this show and an older show called Twin Peaks. The hidden meanings behind people's names (using anagrams). It's really mind blowing.


 
yeah the levels make it interesting.. especially the numbers..they always use them and theyre on everything..ex. 8 bars on one side of arons crib and 4 on the other

what message board is it? lost-forums.com? im on two of them, but i cant remember the name of the other one


1 more hour!


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 2, 2006)

it's not a Lost board of any sorts actually. Just a message board of folks who are largely into music. it's called Burning Up in Speed or BUIS.


----------

